# rug price



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Still doing some looking but was wondering what usually is the charge for getting a bear rug done. Have heard $125.00/foot and had a taxidermist say $700.00 flat rate. Fortunate to get an archery boar (220# about 60" long) in Maine a few weeks ago. Just curious as I've heard this is about what everyone charges. Also if just getting a rug made (hang on wall) and getting the skull cleaned is there any other suggestions? I guess putting felt on the back is about the only other thing I'd been thinking about. Was thinking of fleshing it myself (trapped for a number of years) and have tanned a beaver before but know this would be getting way more hard for me.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your bear. I get $150 per foot with a $750 min. plus $150 for open mouth. That would equal a 5' bear. A bear rug should come with a felt back and double felt border, with hanging rings if so desired. You would be ahead of the game just letting the taxidermist do all of the work. Typically you will not save any $ doing any of it yourself, in some cases it may cost you more if you make a bunch of holes that will need to be fixed.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

You are likely to find prices all over the board. In my shop I get $195/foot, which includes an open mouth.


----------

